# Wie dev-perl/PerlMagick-6.20 emergen?

## 3PO

Hallo,

nach einem update(-Versuch) von KDE musste ich fest stellen dass einige meiner Progamme nicht mehr laufen.

Ein Blick ind das entsprechende logfile sagte:

```
vdr: libMagick.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Gut, dachte ich, mal mal ein:

```
vdr01 ~ # rm /root/.revdep-rebuild.*; revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/i586-linux-thread-multi/auto/Image/Magick/Magick.so (requires libMagick.so.6 libdpstk.so.1 libdps.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.2/xineplug_decode_image.so (requires libWand.so.6 libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/import_im.so (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/import_imlist.so (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/export_im.so (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_logoaway.so (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/i586-linux-thread-multi/auto/Image/Magick/Magick.so (requires libMagick.so.6 libdpstk.so.1 libdps.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.2/xineplug_decode_image.so (requires libWand.so.6 libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/transcode/import_im.so (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/transcode/import_imlist.so (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/transcode/export_im.so (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/transcode/filter_logoaway.so (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-osdimage.so.1.4.0 (requires libMagick++.so.6 libWand.so.6 libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-skinelchi.so.1.4.0 (requires libMagick++.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-text2skin.so.1.4.0 (requires libMagick.so.6 libMagick++.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-mediamvp.so.1.4.0 (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/src/mediamvp-0.1.6/libvdr-mediamvp.so (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/src/osdimage-0.1.2/libvdr-osdimage.so (requires libMagick++.so.6 libWand.so.6 libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/src/skinelchi-0.1.1pre2/libvdr-skinelchi.so (requires libMagick++.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/src/text2skin/libvdr-text2skin.so (requires libMagick.so.6 libMagick++.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-mediamvp.so.1.4.3 (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-osdimage.so.1.4.3 (requires libMagick++.so.6 libWand.so.6 libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-skinelchi.so.1.4.3 (requires libMagick++.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-text2skin.so.1.4.3 (requires libMagick.so.6 libMagick++.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/src/mediamvp-0.1.6/libvdr-mediamvp.so (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/src/text2skin-1.1-cvs_ext-0.10/libvdr-text2skin.so (requires libMagick.so.6 libMagick++.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/src/osdimage-0.1.2m/libvdr-osdimage.so (requires libMagick++.so.6 libWand.so.6 libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/src/skinelchi-0.1.1pre2/libvdr-skinelchi.so (requires libMagick++.so.6)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- Some ebuilds are no more in portage tree.

- Some ebuilds are masked, try to change ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>"

  and/or use /etc/portage/package.unmask

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps  =dev-perl/PerlMagick-6.20 =media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r2

..........

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-perl/PerlMagick-6.20".

Result is not OK, you have following choices:

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

vdr01 ~ #
```

Nur leider existiert dev-perl/PerlMagick überhapt nicht?

```
vdr01 ~ # eix dev-perl/PerlMagick-6.20

No matches found.

vdr01 ~ #

```

Und nun???

----------

## nikaya

Versuche es erst mal mit transcode:

```
emerge --oneshot =media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r2
```

dev-perl/PerlMagick gibt es tatsächlich nicht mehr.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## 3PO

```
vdr01 ~ # emerge --oneshot =media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r2

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=media-video/transcode-1.0.2-r2".

vdr01 ~ #
```

Eix sagt:

```
vdr01 ~ # eix media-video/transcode

[U] media-video/transcode

     Available versions:  1.0.2-r3 (~)1.0.2-r4 (~)1.0.3_rc2_p20070310-r1 [M](~)1.1.0_pre20070315-r1

     Installed versions:  1.0.2-r2(01:43:27 06.04.2007)(-3dnow X a52 -altivec -dv dvdread -extrafilters -fame gtk imagemagick jpeg -lzo -mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg -network ogg quicktime sdl sse -sse2 -theora truetype v4l2 vorbis xml xvid)

     Homepage:            http://www.transcoding.org/cgi-bin/transcode

     Description:         video stream processing tool

vdr01 ~ #
```

Dann habe ich

```
emerge -av media-video/transcode
```

versucht, mit folgendem Ergebnis:

```
!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /mnt/hda5/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.3_rc2_p20070310-r1/work/transcode/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-video/transcode-1.0.3_rc2_p20070310-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3756:   Called src_compile

  transcode-1.0.3_rc2_p20070310-r1.ebuild, line 109:   Called econf '--with-default-xvid=xvid4' '--enable-a52' '--enable-a52-default-decoder' '--enable-mmx' '--enable-sse' '--enable-sse2' '--disable-3dnow' '--disable-altivec' '--disable-netstream' '--enable-freetype2' '--enable-v4l' '--enable-lame' '--enable-ogg' '--enable-vorbis' '--disable-theora' '--enable-libdvdread' '--disable-libdv' '--enable-libquicktime' '--disable-lzo' '--enable-iconv' '--enable-libmpeg3' '--enable-libxml2' '--disable-mjpegtools' '--enable-sdl' '--enable-gtk' '--disable-libfame' '--disable-imagemagick' '--enable-libjpeg' '--with-x' '--with-mod-path=/usr/lib/transcode' '--with-libpostproc-builddir=/usr/lib' '--disable-avifile' '--disable-xio'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/mnt/hda5/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.3_rc2_p20070310-r1/temp/build.log'.

vdr01 ~ #
```

Und nun, wie gehts weiter??

----------

## nikaya

Poste mal 20-30 Zeilen mehr vom Output vorher.

----------

## 3PO

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Poste mal 20-30 Zeilen mehr vom Output vorher.

 

Bitteschön:

```
checking lame/lame.h usability... yes

checking lame/lame.h presence... yes

checking for lame/lame.h... yes

checking lame version... 396

checking whether ogg support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for ogg... yes

checking how to determine OGG_CFLAGS... pkg-config

checking ogg/ogg.h usability... yes

checking ogg/ogg.h presence... yes

checking for ogg/ogg.h... yes

checking how to determine OGG_LIBS... pkg-config

checking for ogg_stream_init in -logg... yes

checking whether vorbis support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for vorbis... yes

checking how to determine VORBIS_CFLAGS... pkg-config

checking vorbis/codec.h usability... yes

checking vorbis/codec.h presence... yes

checking for vorbis/codec.h... yes

checking how to determine VORBIS_LIBS... pkg-config

checking for vorbis_info_init in -lvorbis... yes

checking whether theora support is requested... no

checking whether libdvdread support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for libdvdread... no

checking how to determine LIBDVDREAD_CFLAGS... default

checking how to determine LIBDVDREAD_LIBS... default

checking for DVDOpen in -ldvdread... yes

checking dvdread/dvd_reader.h usability... yes

checking dvdread/dvd_reader.h presence... yes

checking for dvdread/dvd_reader.h... yes

checking whether pvm3 support is requested... no

checking whether libdv support is requested... no

checking whether libquicktime support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for libquicktime... yes

checking for lqt-config... /usr/bin/lqt-config

checking how to determine LIBQUICKTIME_CFLAGS... pkg-config

checking quicktime.h usability... yes

checking quicktime.h presence... yes

checking for quicktime.h... yes

checking how to determine LIBQUICKTIME_LIBS... pkg-config

checking for lqt_rows_alloc in -lquicktime... no

checking whether lzo support is requested... no

checking whether a52 support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for a52... no

checking how to determine A52_CFLAGS... default

checking a52dec/a52.h usability... yes

checking a52dec/a52.h presence... yes

checking for a52dec/a52.h... yes

checking how to determine A52_LIBS... default

checking for a52_init in -la52... yes

checking for liba52 as default A52/AC3 decoder... yes

checking whether libmpeg3 support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for libmpeg3... no

checking how to determine LIBMPEG3_CFLAGS... default

checking how to determine LIBMPEG3_LIBS... default

checking for mpeg3_open in -lmpeg3... yes

checking libmpeg3/libmpeg3.h usability... yes

checking libmpeg3/libmpeg3.h presence... yes

checking for libmpeg3/libmpeg3.h... yes

checking whether libxml2 support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for libxml2... yes

checking for xml2-config... /usr/bin/xml2-config

checking how to determine LIBXML2_CFLAGS... pkg-config

checking libxml/parser.h usability... yes

checking libxml/parser.h presence... yes

checking for libxml/parser.h... yes

checking how to determine LIBXML2_LIBS... pkg-config

checking for xmlStrcmp in -lxml2... yes

checking whether mjpegtools support is requested... no

checking whether sdl support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for sdl... no

checking for sdl-config... /usr/bin/sdl-config

checking how to determine SDL_CFLAGS... /usr/bin/sdl-config

checking SDL.h usability... yes

checking SDL.h presence... yes

checking for SDL.h... yes

checking how to determine SDL_LIBS... /usr/bin/sdl-config

checking for SDL_Init in -lSDL... yes

checking whether gtk support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for gtk... yes

checking for gtk-config... /usr/bin/gtk-config

checking how to determine GTK_CFLAGS... pkg-config

checking gtk/gtk.h usability... yes

checking gtk/gtk.h presence... yes

checking for gtk/gtk.h... yes

checking how to determine GTK_LIBS... pkg-config

checking for gtk_init in -lgtk... yes

checking whether libfame support is requested... no

checking whether imagemagick support is requested... no

checking whether libjpegmmx support is requested... no

checking whether libjpeg support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for libjpeg... no

checking how to determine LIBJPEG_CFLAGS... default

checking jpeglib.h usability... yes

checking jpeglib.h presence... yes

checking for jpeglib.h... yes

checking how to determine LIBJPEG_LIBS... default

checking for jpeg_CreateCompress in -ljpeg... yes

checking whether bsdav support is requested... no

checking whether iconv support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for iconv... no

checking how to determine ICONV_CFLAGS... default

checking iconv.h usability... yes

checking iconv.h presence... yes

checking for iconv.h... yes

checking how to determine ICONV_LIBS... default

checking for iconv_open in -liconv... no

checking for libiconv_open in -liconv... no

checking for iconv_open in -lc... yes

checking whether internal libxio support is requested... no

checking if i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wall -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -O2 -march=i586 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -DDCT_YUV_PRECISION=1 flags... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating aclib/Makefile

config.status: creating avilib/Makefile

config.status: creating contrib/Makefile

config.status: creating contrib/pnmpvn/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/html/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/man/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/release-notes/Makefile

config.status: creating export/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/divxkey/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/extsub/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/pp/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/preview/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/subtitler/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/tomsmocomp/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/yuvdenoise/Makefile

config.status: creating import/Makefile

config.status: creating import/nuv/Makefile

config.status: creating import/v4l/Makefile

config.status: creating libac3/Makefile

config.status: creating libdldarwin/Makefile

config.status: creating libioaux/Makefile

config.status: creating libsupport/Makefile

config.status: creating libtc/Makefile

config.status: creating libvo/Makefile

config.status: creating libxio/Makefile

config.status: creating pvm3/Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating testsuite/Makefile

config.status: creating tools/Makefile

config.status: creating transcode.spec

config.status: creating filter/parse_csv.awk

config.status: creating filter/filter_list.awk

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

----------------------------------------

Summary for transcode 1.0.3rc2:

----------------------------------------

core options

----------------------------------------

static AV-frame buffering      yes

network (sockets) streams      no

experimental xio               no

Default xvid export            xvid4

A52 default decoder            yes

libavcodec

----------------------------------------

headers                        -I/usr/include

libraries                      -L/usr/lib -lavcodec -lm -lz -lpthread

build                          3349760

version                        51.29.0

statically linked              no

hardware support

----------------------------------------

v4l/v4l2                       yes

OSS                            no

bktr                           no

sunau                          no

optional package support

----------------------------------------

IBP                            no

X11                            yes

libmpeg2                       yes

libpostproc                    no

freetype2                      yes

avifile                        no

lame                           yes

ogg                            yes

vorbis                         yes

theora                         no

libdvdread                     yes

pvm3                           no

libdv                          no

libquicktime                   no

lzo                            no

a52                            yes

libmpeg3                       yes

libxml2                        yes

mjpegtools                     no

sdl                            yes

gtk                            yes

libfame                        no

imagemagick                    no

libjpeg                        yes

bsdav                          no

iconv                          yes

ERROR: option '--enable-libquicktime' failed: cannot link against libquicktime

libquicktime can be found in the following packages:

  libquicktime  http://libquicktime.sourceforge.net/

Please see the INSTALL file in the top directory of the

transcode sources for more information about building

transcode with this configure script.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /mnt/hda5/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.3_rc2_p20070310-r1/work/transcode/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-video/transcode-1.0.3_rc2_p20070310-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3756:   Called src_compile

  transcode-1.0.3_rc2_p20070310-r1.ebuild, line 109:   Called econf '--with-default-xvid=xvid4' '--enable-a52' '--enable-a52-default-decoder' '--enable-mmx' '--enable-sse' '--enable-sse2' '--disable-3dnow' '--disable-altivec' '--disable-netstream' '--enable-freetype2' '--enable-v4l' '--enable-lame' '--enable-ogg' '--enable-vorbis' '--disable-theora' '--enable-libdvdread' '--disable-libdv' '--enable-libquicktime' '--disable-lzo' '--enable-iconv' '--enable-libmpeg3' '--enable-libxml2' '--disable-mjpegtools' '--enable-sdl' '--enable-gtk' '--disable-libfame' '--disable-imagemagick' '--enable-libjpeg' '--with-x' '--with-mod-path=/usr/lib/transcode' '--with-libpostproc-builddir=/usr/lib' '--disable-avifile' '--disable-xio'

  ebuild.sh, line 577:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/mnt/hda5/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.3_rc2_p20070310-r1/temp/build.log'.

vdr01 ~ # 
```

----------

## nikaya

```
ERROR: option '--enable-libquicktime' failed: cannot link against libquicktime
```

Das ist der Fehler.Versuche es mal mit

```
USE="-quicktime" emerge -av media-video/transcode
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Oder vorher: emerge media-libs/libquicktime

BTW: Das ist dann nen Fehler im Ebuild. Denn wenn +quicktime gesetzt ist, muss vorher libquicktime installiert werden.

Tobi

----------

## 3PO

Trancode ist nun gemerged, aber das eigenliche Problem mit dev-perl/PerlMagick-6.20 besteht immernoch.

```
vdr01 ~ # rm /root/.revdep-rebuild.*; revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/i586-linux-thread-multi/auto/Image/Magick/Magick.so (requires libMagick.so.6 libdpstk.so.1 libdps.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.2/xineplug_decode_image.so (requires libWand.so.6 libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.5/i586-linux-thread-multi/auto/Image/Magick/Magick.so (requires libMagick.so.6 libdpstk.so.1 libdps.so.1)

  broken /usr/X11R6/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.2/xineplug_decode_image.so (requires libWand.so.6 libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-osdimage.so.1.4.0 (requires libMagick++.so.6 libWand.so.6 libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-skinelchi.so.1.4.0 (requires libMagick++.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-text2skin.so.1.4.0 (requires libMagick.so.6 libMagick++.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-mediamvp.so.1.4.0 (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/src/mediamvp-0.1.6/libvdr-mediamvp.so (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/src/osdimage-0.1.2/libvdr-osdimage.so (requires libMagick++.so.6 libWand.so.6 libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/src/skinelchi-0.1.1pre2/libvdr-skinelchi.so (requires libMagick++.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.0/PLUGINS/src/text2skin/libvdr-text2skin.so (requires libMagick.so.6 libMagick++.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-mediamvp.so.1.4.3 (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-osdimage.so.1.4.3 (requires libMagick++.so.6 libWand.so.6 libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-skinelchi.so.1.4.3 (requires libMagick++.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/lib/libvdr-text2skin.so.1.4.3 (requires libMagick.so.6 libMagick++.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/src/mediamvp-0.1.6/libvdr-mediamvp.so (requires libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/src/text2skin-1.1-cvs_ext-0.10/libvdr-text2skin.so (requires libMagick.so.6 libMagick++.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/src/osdimage-0.1.2m/libvdr-osdimage.so (requires libMagick++.so.6 libWand.so.6 libMagick.so.6)

  broken /usr/local/src/vdr-1.4.3/PLUGINS/src/skinelchi-0.1.1pre2/libvdr-skinelchi.so (requires libMagick++.so.6)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- Some ebuilds are no more in portage tree.

- Some ebuilds are masked, try to change ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>"

  and/or use /etc/portage/package.unmask

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --nodeps  =dev-perl/PerlMagick-6.20

..........

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-perl/PerlMagick-6.20".

Result is not OK, you have following choices:

- if emerge failed during build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (try to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild - ignores SLOT!)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

vdr01 ~ #
```

----------

## nikaya

Versuche mal ein "emerge --depclean -av" und anschließend "revdep-rebuild".

----------

## 3PO

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Versuche mal ein "emerge --depclean -av" und anschließend "revdep-rebuild".

 

... Ändert sich leider nichts. Selbe Ausgabe wie oben.

```
vdr01 ~ # emerge --depclean -av

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

*** WARNING ***  package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

*** WARNING ***  depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

the following required packages not being installed:

app-text/rman required by net-dialup/isdn4k-utils-3.8_pre20050821

sys-fs/cryptsetup required by app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01-r2

x11-themes/gnome-themes required by gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.6.1.1

media-libs/libungif required by media-libs/imlib2-1.1.2

>=app-text/opensp-1.5.1 required by app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1

=dev-python/twisted-docs-1.2.0 required by dev-python/twisted-1.2.0

virtual/perl-Test-Simple required by perl-core/Storable-2.07-r1

virtual/x11 required by media-fonts/corefonts-1-r1 dev-perl/GD-2.16 x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11 media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r4 media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r2 media-libs/imlib2-1.1.2 media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1 www-client/links-2.1_pre19 games-emulation/snes9x-1.42-r1

virtual/perl-digest-base required by dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1 perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.33

>=media-video/tvmovie2vdr-0.4.1 required by media-video/infosatepg-0.1.2

dev-perl/DBD-SQLite required by dev-perl/DBIx-ContextualFetch-1.01

virtual/perl-Digest-MD5 required by dev-perl/MD5-2.03 dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1

>=media-video/vdr-1.2.0 required by media-video/vdrsync-0.1.3_pre1-r5 media-video/vdrtools-genindex-0.1.2

>=dev-python/twisted-web-0.5.0-r1 required by media-tv/freevo-1.5.4

>=media-video/xine-ui-0.9.22 required by media-tv/freevo-1.5.4

virtual/perl-MIME-Base64 required by dev-perl/XML-Stream-1.22

~kde-base/kde-env-3 required by kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0 kde-base/arts-1.3.0 kde-base/kdebase-3.3.0 kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.0 kde-base/kde-i18n-3.3.0

~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5 required by kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.5

media-video/vdr required by media-video/VDRsyncGUI-041222-r1 media-video/sharemarks-0.1.4_pre2 media-video/noad-0.6.0

~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5 required by kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.5

Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to

depclean?  It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

in `man emerge`.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 14 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/usr/kde/3.5/env' need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/usr/kde/3.5/share/config' need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

```

----------

## nikaya

```
Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to 

depclean?  It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer 

exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their 

dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented 

in `man emerge`. 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date. 

 * IMPORTANT: 14 config files in '/etc' need updating. 

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/usr/kde/3.5/env' need updating. 

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/usr/kde/3.5/share/config' need updating. 

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.
```

Hast Du längere Zeit kein Update gemacht?Du solltest das System zuerst in einen konsistenten Zustand versetzen.

----------

## 3PO

Werde ich mal versuchen, aber im Moment lase ich ihn erstmal KDE fertig mergen.

----------

## Finswimmer

In layman/gentoo-de ist das Ebuild noch.

Tobi

----------

## 3PO

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> In layman/gentoo-de ist das Ebuild noch.
> 
> Tobi

 

Nur leider kenne ich mich mir gentoo (noch) zu wenig aus, als das ich wüsste wie ich das installiert kriege...

----------

## Finswimmer

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Portage_Overlay_Listing#Layman

Tobi

----------

